# General Mandolin Topics > Mandolin Cafe News Discussions >  Introducing Northfield "S" Series Mandolins

## NewsFetcher

The Mandolin Cafe has posted the following news release:
Introducing Northfield "S" Series Mandolins

Northfield Instruments has announced the addition of a new "S" Series to their line of mandolins. Based on feedback from professional working musicians and the input from the mandolin community through forum contact the "S" Series was created to provide a wider range of design and sound options professional and amateur musicians alike can appreciate and enjoy in an affordable price range. 

 

---------------------------

NOTE: You may use your board membership to comment on news articles published by the Mandolin Cafe. Your comments will appear here and also will be appended to the end of the news article for public viewing. Standard board membership posting guidelines apply.

----------


## Kmcc24

Heard Adam Steffey play one of these last night at the Ark in Ann Arbor. Great performance by the Boxcars and astounding sound from the new Northfield!

----------


## George R. Lane

We need a video of the F2 model. I would like to how it stands up top the Weber CVF and the Collings ovals.

----------


## Charles E.

That black top F-2 looks really sweet! MAS setting in. Its a shame we did not get to hear it in the video.

----------


## SincereCorgi

These go for about $300 less than the normal base-price F model's $3000. I don't know Northfield's specs that well, but my impression is that these have a simpler sunburst for the finish, nitro instead of 'spirit varnish', and don't have a bound headstock or bound fretboard... so: are these such a good deal, or do most 'regular' Northfields come out to around $3.5K after adding extras like a one-piece backs and a speed necks?

----------


## wundo

I was looking for a 2 point, now that F2 is trumping it.

----------


## Jeff Oxley

Very impressive, both the picking and the tone.  One question: what's the name of the tune that starts at 2:00??  Have heard it bunches of times but can't for the life of me think of the name...thanks for any beta you can give me.

----------


## PJ Doland

That's Cherokee Shuffle.

----------


## chhearn

i am pretty certain he is playing 'Lost Indian'...very similar to 'Cherokee Shuffle'...in the NRV, Lost Indian is usually in A, and Cherokee Shuffle is sometimes played in D...but old-time fiddlers sometimes switch the keys around...

----------


## chhearn

mr. doland beat me to it, and i concur...

----------


## Clement Barrera-Ng

Impressive.  Cam the 'S' be ordered with a 'Big Mon' body dimension?

----------


## AlanN

> i am pretty certain he is playing 'Lost Indian'...very similar to 'Cherokee Shuffle'...in the NRV, Lost Indian is usually in A, and Cherokee Shuffle is sometimes played in D...but old-time fiddlers sometimes switch the keys around...


My experience is the opposite. CS usually in A, LI usually in D. Maybe it has to do with north or south of the Equator...

----------


## mandopete

These mandolins and the playing sound wonderful, but the video is not very helpful in knowing which instrument is which.

Just sayin'

----------

Charles E.

----------


## Northfield mando

Hi Everyone. Thanks to Scott T. for the nice news article and front page attention. Flattering to say the least. Couple responses to comments/questions so far:

Pricing: Yes, the average price for a master model has been higher than the base that we've been showing on our site. The order history has been almost completely custom orders for the last year, with nearly everyone opting for options that we offer. The average MSRP of the S series will be much less, since those options will not be offered. The other "savings" will be that these orders will more readily available and in select stores for trying before buying, something that hasn't been possible very often since 2009.

"Big Mon" Shape: No, sorry, these new S series will not be offered in our custom "Big Mon" sizing. 

Tune: I think it was Cherokee Shuffle. I'll ask Aaron to be sure.

Video and "S" Series Identifier: When Aaron plays the new mandolin you'll see "NEW" F5S in red in the left hand side of the video screen, indicating that he's playing the new instrument. He starts out playing a master model. He's also playing an F5S for the audio during the fast motion "More Mandolins" section of the video. 

Hope this helps. Questions can also be directed to info@northfieldmandolins.com
Thanks, Adrian

----------


## homejame

for gawds sake...... why all the trickery - I get migraine too dam easy- nice picking - shame about the video.

 speeded up doesn't help either .

----------


## Trey Young

Hey Adrian,
   Any plans on an A-5S in the future?

----------


## Mike Walls

What's the name of the first tune that Aaron plays? I know I've heard it before. I took the time to learn it today but can't remember where I may have heard it before. Thanks!

----------


## Charles E.

> Hi Everyone. Thanks to Scott T. for the nice news article and front page attention. Flattering to say the least. Couple responses to comments/questions so far:
> 
> Pricing: Yes, the average price for a master model has been higher than the base that we've been showing on our site. The order history has been almost completely custom orders for the last year, with nearly everyone opting for options that we offer. The average MSRP of the S series will be much less, since those options will not be offered. The other "savings" will be that these orders will more readily available and in select stores for trying before buying, something that hasn't been possible very often since 2009.
> 
> "Big Mon" Shape: No, sorry, these new S series will not be offered in our custom "Big Mon" sizing. 
> 
> Tune: I think it was Cherokee Shuffle. I'll ask Aaron to be sure.
> 
> Video and "S" Series Identifier: When Aaron plays the new mandolin you'll see "NEW" F5S in red in the left hand side of the video screen, indicating that he's playing the new instrument. He starts out playing a master model. He's also playing an F5S for the audio during the fast motion "More Mandolins" section of the video. 
> ...


When do we get to see another video with the mandolins identified, including the black top F-2?

----------


## Northfield mando

Hi again. A couple more answers.

A5S: Probably will. Just working things out with the Fs right now.

More videos: Rest assured, we've got great video of the oval hole in action--just need time to edit it all. Working on that now. FYI, there are more audio clips of the mandolins here: http://www.northfieldinstruments.com...ins/qsq-series  you can find them on the Audio tab on the left side bar.

-Adrian

----------


## Charles E.

Thanks Adrian, I'll check it out. I really like how you guy's are keeping things fresh.

----------


## Michael Ramsey

I just talked to Aaron and the first tune he is playing he learned from a live recording featuring Sam Bush at The Birchmere. It's called Poor Richard's Blues.  The other one is Cherokee Shuffle.

The music he is playing, when the video is sped up, is some Aaron Ramsey "off the cuff" stuff.

----------


## keebler

I wanted to hear the oval  :Frown:

----------


## Charles E.

Keebler, you can listen to it here......

http://www.northfieldinstruments.com...gallery/listen

It is the second set of recordings.

----------


## Northfield mando

Here's a video just showing the NF-F2 "Oval Hole" Mandolin



Let Us Know what you think!

----------

Charles E., 

robert.najlis

----------


## AlanN

Emory is such a gifted player, makes that oval hole sing.

----------


## MNmando

anyone know the tune Emory played?

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> anyone know the tune Emory played?


Discussed here.

----------


## MNmando

Thanks Scott! I'm new to mandolin cafe and haven't delved into the forums yet but I love this site....  Cheers!

----------


## oneeyeross

> Let Us Know what you think!


I think I want one, just have to figure out how to pay for it....that is a treasure.  MAN, what a sound...

----------


## Thackeray

I own an "0" series Gibson guitar with scroll and oval hole. I have always wanted to play that style of mandolin. The "s" series oval is an exciting model of mandolin. Very curious on how well it projects sound.

----------


## Northfield mando

The new "S" series mandolins are on their way to select dealers. Check out these video's to see where you can try one:

----------


## Clement Barrera-Ng

Splendid! I guess I'll have to make good on that long-delayed trip to Gryphon Strings soon.

----------

